# The Lord of the Rings



## Adephi (9/2/22)

Monday morning we should get the first real look of the series.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (9/2/22)

Can’t wait

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (9/2/22)

Can’t wait

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (9/2/22)

Following

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (9/2/22)

Not confirmed as yet.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (14/2/22)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Adephi (27/3/22)

Apart from release date 12 April 2024, and this pic, not much further official info.

Rumor has it that Peter Jackson is involved.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi (24/7/22)

The SDCC trailer looks much better.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (24/7/22)

Adephi said:


> The SDCC trailer looks much better.



Looks super cool! Can’t wait for more of Tolkien’s world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (16/9/22)

The fourth episode is out today.

Is anybody else following the series?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (16/9/22)

Adephi said:


> The fourth episode is out today.
> 
> Is anybody else following the series?


i need to start it. ive been meaning to but you know, life and kids!

how is it so far?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (16/9/22)

Paul33 said:


> i need to start it. ive been meaning to but you know, life and kids!
> 
> how is it so far?


I'm really enjoying it so far. The story is good, the acting is good, dialog can do with some work. 

It's not as good as the movies, and I never expected it to be. And if you are a hardcore Tolkien supergeek there will be some inconsistencies that might be irritating. 

But overall I'm enjoying it and looking forward to where the story is going.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (16/9/22)

Adephi said:


> I'm really enjoying it so far. The story is good, the acting is good, dialog can do with some work.
> 
> It's not as good as the movies, and I never expected it to be. And if you are a hardcore Tolkien supergeek there will be some inconsistencies that might be irritating.
> 
> But overall I'm enjoying it and looking forward to where the story is going.


i'll try get to it over the weekend inbetween work commitments. 

not a hardcore tolkien supergeek so the inconsistencies wont bug me, i see on some of the crazy fan pages they went a bit berserk over some things but its like the star wars fans in that case! either watch it or dont!


----------



## Stranger (16/9/22)

To be honest I am preferring this to House of the dragon.


----------



## Adephi (16/9/22)

Stranger said:


> To be honest I am preferring this to House of the dragon.



I never could get into GoT. I think I got halfway through the second season and got bored.


----------



## Adephi (16/9/22)

Paul33 said:


> i'll try get to it over the weekend inbetween work commitments.
> 
> not a hardcore tolkien supergeek so the inconsistencies wont bug me, i see on some of the crazy fan pages they went a bit berserk over some things but its like the star wars fans in that case! either watch it or dont!


I tried to have a conversation with those geeks and got called a woke liberal. 

Whatever they want to call me, at I enjoy my television entertainment without getting offended.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (14/10/22)

Final episode is out.

My hopes are up for the big Sauron reveal. But at least we need to see some Balrog action.


----------



## Mr. B (14/10/22)

Adephi said:


> Final episode is out.
> 
> My hopes are up for the big Sauron reveal. But at least we need to see some Balrog action.


Thanks for the heads up. I've seen the first three episodes but now that it's all out I can binge the rest.

It's actually kind of weird how conditioned I've become to binge watching television content. Week to week doesn't always work for me anymore


----------



## Adephi (14/10/22)

Mr. B said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I've seen the first three episodes but now that it's all out I can binge the rest.
> 
> It's actually kind of weird how conditioned I've become to binge watching television content. Week to week doesn't always work for me anymore


Just finished it and without giving any spoilers, unfortunately no Balrog action, but many questions gets answered in the final episode. 

Don't listen to the trolls online. Just enjoy it for what it is. The last few episodes really pick things up. 

Now I can watch it again in one go. Or I need to find my Silmarilion book to catch up. 

Second season is currently being filmed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akil (14/10/22)

Mr. B said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I've seen the first three episodes but now that it's all out I can binge the rest.
> 
> It's actually kind of weird how conditioned I've become to binge watching television content. Week to week doesn't always work for me anymore


I've become the same. Watching one episode a week doesn't cut it for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (27/10/22)

The Fall of Númenor
by J.R.R. Tolkien,
edited by writer and Tolkien expert Brian Sibley,
illustrated by artist Alan Lee

Now available to pre-order, to be published on 10th November 2022

Presenting for the first time in one volume the events of the Second Age as written by J.R.R. Tolkien and originally and masterfully edited for publication by Christopher Tolkien, this new volume will include pencil drawings and colour paintings by Alan Lee, who also illustrated The Lord of the Rings and The Hobbit and went on to win an Academy Award for his work on The Lord of the Rings film trilogy.

J.R.R. Tolkien famously described the Second Age of Middle-earth as a ‘dark age, and not very much of its history is (or need be) told’. And for many years readers would need to be content with the tantalizing glimpses of it found within the pages of The Lord of the Rings and its appendices.

It was not until Christopher Tolkien presented The Silmarillion for publication in 1977 that a fuller story could be told for, though much of its content concerned the First Age of Middle-earth, there were at its close two key works that revealed the tumultuous events concerning the rise and fall of the island-kingdom of Númenor, the Forging of the Rings of Power, the building of the Barad-dûr and the rise of Sauron, and the Last Alliance of Elves and Men.

Now, using ‘The Tale of Years’ in The Lord of the Rings as a starting point, Brian Sibley has assembled from the various published texts in a way that tells for the very first time in one volume the tale of the Second Age of Middle-earth, whose events would ultimately lead to the Third Age, and the War of the Ring, as told in The Lord of the Rings.
- Press release by Harper Collins 

Also for Tolkien aficionados, there is the glorious gift of ten new colour plates by Alan Lee, featuring scenes – such as the building of Barad-dûr and Galadriel leading the Elves through Khazad-dûm – that this master illustrator hasn’t previously had the opportunity to depict.
- Brian Sibley

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

